# Ithma - due on New Years! - Kidded!



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Figured I'd start a thread now, so when I have time I can get some updated pics to add.

Wild Child is due around Christmas. I have the date being Dec 23rd. She is a young doe, and this is her first kidding. She's a full blooded, registered Codi Boer <our only 100% registered doe-fullblooded>, she's white with a Honey/dark Honey colored head. She wasn't tame when we got her, but she's come around sooo much 
She is bred by our fullblooded reg. buck.
Her udder is developing and the changes are very noicable right now.
Her belly isn't very wide and not real deep, but she still has about 7 weeks to go. If she gives us a single that is fine - as long as everyone is healthy and safe 

Ithma is due around New Years. Her due date is Jan 2nd. This will be her 2nd kidding - first time she had twins. She's a BIG, red doe who is mostly boer but has a small percentage of another breed in her and I was told that is probably what gives her height? She's as tall as our buck.
She's always had a big belly, but now she looks REALLY WIDE, and REALLY DEEP. Her udder looks to be taking on change as well. We're hoping for twins, but of course we're fine with whatever she has as long as things go smoothly and everyone comes out of it healthy and safe 

I hope to get some pictures maybe this afternoon or on Friday


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: My girls - due Christmas and New Years!*

Looking forward to the mommy to be pictures.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My girls - due Christmas and New Years!*

Ditto..... :wink: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due Christmas and New Years!*

well... check my post 'bad news' in the kidding koral


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: My girls - due Christmas and New Years!*

Well I was hoping when I updated I'd have some pics, BUT, I don't, yet. I've been sick with a cold the past week so I haven't been out a whole lot.

Ithma is getting closer! She's due in 6 weeks! Her belly is HUGE, okay well she's a big girl anyway, but she's gotten really deep. Her udder has dropped down a lot more, and is filling out <2nd pregnancy>. 
Thursday evening after I fed, and was visiting with them, I put my hand on her belly and felt movement! YIPPIE!!! Very exciting!

I'll try to get some pics of her tomorrow, it's supposed to be pretty out, and I need some quality time with my goaties


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

4 weeks away from her due date! I can't wait, but we aren't ready yet! The snow prevented us from finishing up our run in shed this weekend, and we only have one stall in the mini barn available <other is full of hay>. So we gotta get it done before Ithma needs to get adjusted to having the stall to herself at night.

She doesn't seem real wide, but I know she is, it's just because I am used to looking at her with a big belly now! She's very deep, I havent' noticed any discharge, udder is coming along. 
I still haven't been able to get out and get pics, hopefully one day this week. Everytime I am out with them they are browsing in the woods and kinda hard to get any decent pics.
But figured while things are quiet...I'd give an update anyway  CD/T tomorrow or Tues at the latest, just waiting until we get a warmer day as I was hoping to do the cd/t and get everyone's hooves trimmed up...


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Wishing you many healthy beautiful babys soon and also wanted to tell you that I totally enjoy your horse pictures on here,, & naturally the goats ones to,,  Can't wait to see pictures of your girls.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

How crazy would it be if our goats went into labor at the same time. We just gave Athena her CD&T shot so she is all ready to go. Good luck and can't wait to see some baby pictures.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Thanks Jberter! I appreciate it! And I am glad you enjoy the pics  I want to get more of the goats soon!

Roger - that would be HILARIOUS! Good Luck with Athena! She's a pretty girl, and I hope she gives you some nice kids!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

yay! lol, can't wait to start seeing more kiddos around here


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Athena is so big she rubs on the walls when she goes out the door and it is a good 3 feet wide door. I just can't wait for babies. Good luck can't wait to swap pictures.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Okay so my buck kept me busy all day today, and got me soooo frustrated....that brat...
Anyway, I hope to get pics tomorrow.

Here's a link to my pooch test pics of her, just scroll down and you'll find her
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=16527

Here are a few random ones from the 27th of November whens he was out browsing

Her nickname is Big Mama









Awwww here she is eating with the big man <who is being a brat and I threatened to sell him LOL But I know I'd miss his bratty self!>




























Her udder has filled out more since those pics. I forgot I took those until I uploaded them last night from the camera.

She's a big doe, I am guessing she probably weighs around 180lbs? She's as tall as the buck and the largest doe we have. 
If nothing drastic happens tomorrow, I'll get some new pics.

She's wide, and deep, and I can't even guess how many she has. Most days I think 1, as she's always been a big girl, but other days I think...wow, there has to be 2 in there. Today was one of those 'other' days, hehe.

Had to put her cd/t off until tomorrow, going to trim her feet tomorrow, dust her down for external parasites <routine>, and hopefully we get the run in for the others to sleep in finished this weekend, so here in another week and a half she can start staying in at night. I'll put her younger sister with her as a buddy.

I haven't noticed any kind of discharge. I remember my 2 does that kidded in July had discharge off and on for a month before they kidded. But then the 2nd doe had NOTHING when she went into labor. No stringy goo, the only way I knew was the ligs and udder and she was acting a little off, but that appetite never left, hehe....


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

I have been told that the boers never go off feed even in labor the only time the stop eating is when something is wrong. My 2 does last year never had any discharge so I just had to watch their udders and watch for them to act off. This year the first and second does due are new so i don't know what to expect from them but the first one Athena is a pro she has kidded about 4 times. I guess she normally has triplets or quads but not a strong milker so if its more then 2 I will have to supplement feed which I am cool with it as long as everyone is happy and healthy.

It would be so cool to have triplets or quads since the most I have had was twins. but this is only my second kidding season and last year only had 2 does. Actually we had the same amount of kids this last year. 2 bucks and 1 doe. Except my twins were the bucks and the single was the doe. Do you remember that dwarf last year that had 6 kids could you imagine? O I am so ready for babies again.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

yeah, my boer does will eat during labor :doh: !! she's really cute, can't wait for ya!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

I took a few pictures of Ithma a little while ago. 
Honestly though...I just don't think the pictures do enough, she's really a big girl. I am guessing around 170-180lbs. She is as big and probably as heavy as our buck.










Her udder is a lot different than the last pic I posted, and when I felt it, it feels firm and not squishy or soft, but not full. She's progressing 









She's giving me that 'what are you doing' look. She's such a good girl, one of the best behaved of the bunch, and she's really sweet. I can't wait until she has her baby, I think she'll be a good mama with as laid back as she is 









Here she is compared with one of our other does.









No sign of discharge, I felt movement today when I was out  
Just a little over 3 weeks to go!
I'll start stalling her a week from Saturday - at night, and when we are not home. My kids will be out of school after next Friday, so we can all help keep an eye on her during the day -- and we can see the entire pen from our house.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

I hope she has a little paint kid or an all red one in there.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Thanks Roger! I am excited, I know our buck has thrown traditionals, and paints, but I don't think he's ever been bred to a solid colored doe before, just traditional colored does. Should be interesting  I wish I knew more about her pedigree as far as color goes. We have her younger sister Trouble - the one we're talking about in the other topic.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

So..... how many do you all think she is hiding in there?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

twins!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*



AlaskaBoers said:


> twins!


I hope so! Would be very cool! I can't wait to see what color her kid/s will be! I'd love to have either solid or paint, but of course traditional is just fine. I
She's a big girl probably 160+lbs when not pregnant! So with a 180lbs buck I hope that this breeding adds size to the kids even more.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

I say twins also, That is an awesome picture good job.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Here's a pic of her when she was just a week or two preggo, back in mid August. Yep, she's gotten just a tad bit big, hehe....


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Yes she really has grown look at how much wider her Shoulders even look that is crazy. She really has filler out alot.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*



RPC said:


> Yes she really has grown look at how much wider her Shoulders even look that is crazy. She really has filler out alot.


I didn't realize how much she had changed till I started looking through the pics from late summer! I told my husband in the Christmas pic she looks like a balloon LOL Poor girl! And I agree, she's gotten wider in every way! 
She's still doing everything she did before, so the belly hasn't slowed her down any.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Two weeks to go!!! I can't wait! But I do hope that she doesn't go too early, so I'll have a chance to get some things done right after Christmas, that I can't get done before. To me her sides look like they have dropped slightly, she didn't seem as wide to me yesterday...could just be 'me' though, hehe... I didn't get to spend any time with them today - had to finish Christmas shopping/Christmas dinner shopping today. I am wore out!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

I think they do that to keep us guessing because I think the same thing about Athena. I am almost as excited about seeing what Ithma gives you as I am about Athena's babies.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Thanks Roger! And I am excited to see what Athena is hiding in there too <and how many!!>. 
I haven't gone out to bother the girls today, they are content grazing over by the side of the house in the sun, so I've been enjoying watching them through the window since we got home from church


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

11 days to go! To me her sides definitely look to have dropped. She doesn't look like a wide balloon anymore! 
I'll start checking her ligs every day now just so I know how they feel. I also want to start stalling her probably tomorrow night or Thurs night.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

In 11 days we will both squeeze or does as hard as we can so they give birth on the same day LOL.. Doesn't it feel like this has been the longest month ever.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*



RPC said:


> In 11 days we will both squeeze or does as hard as we can so they give birth on the same day LOL.. Doesn't it feel like this has been the longest month ever.


LOL!!!! :laugh: I could just see my other girls giving me that 'stay away from me when I am due' look, especially after the looks they were giving me when we put the reindeer antlers on them! :laugh: 
I am with you, it has been a LONG month! And my husband had the nerve to say he thinks she'll go over her due date....I was like... don't talk....LOL :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

I say twins too....and maybe even triplets! I LOVE the Christmas pic...great job!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Thanks Liz! I appreciate it! Well, I worked my rear end off today, I am sooo tired. We had a stall completely filled with hay and a little opening at the doorway for them to come in and eat <it was blocked up with pallets so they couldn't climb on it>. 
Me and my kids stacked it all up on one side, it was a JOB OMG! Then we cleaned out 4 months of bedding in the front stall --2ft deep <all the goats were sleeping in there>. Thankfully a lot of it was fine, just the stuff on the bottom I needed to toss out.
I put a pallet up as a temorary door, bedded it down, and big mama got her grain in the comfort of her stall with no one bothering her! Once everyone was done, I put her younger sister in with her <Trouble>. It's a bit windy, so I'll have my husband tie the tarp down over the doorway to block the wind, but otherwise they will be good to go! The other goats can sleep in the other stall, it's tight quarters but they like to huddle at night.

To me she definitely looks like her belly is dropping. She doesn't look as wide as she did. I checked her ligs, which are a bit hard to find, she's a wider doe, so you have to push down a little to find them. So far so good, and I expect it to be quiet for a while.
I just want to get her adjusted to being stalled every night.

Wish me luck now because my arms feel like they are going to fall off....LOL


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Luck coming your way!!! Aren't pallets great though? My husband just built me birthing stalls using them. We get extra ones, and they come in handy for so many projects!

She's a pretty girl! Can't wait to see pics - won't it be fun if she does go on new years? That will be a new definition to the "New Year's Baby!"


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Thanks! I agree, we use pallets for EVERYTHING! We built our 'mini' barn using them! The only thing it cost us was the roof! In fact, I need to go get some more once Christmas is over.

New Years would be great! Especially if the forecast stays the same! It'll be 42, and that is warm compared to what we've been dealing with this month! It's been a very cold month here, below average temps, and I'd love for her to kid on a day that isn't so bitterly cold.

When I saw the forecast, I wanted to go out in the stall and have a chat with her and get her opinion on it! But she'd probably just chew her cud and give me a 'whatever' look then go back to munching on hay or sleeping...hehe....

Tomorrow will be 9 days until her due date! Time to get things together so we're ready


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Please, Ithma, if the forecast doesn't change...kid on New Years eve LOL If the forecast for New Years day is even better, then by all means go for it! But don't hold out too long!

Forecast for New years eve is 48. We have had such a cold month here mostly in the 20s! So I got really excited about seeing 48 in the 8 day forecast! 40-anything is alright with me!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

You are so lucky ...kids real soon... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Thanks Pam! I'm really excited! And since Christmas is over, now I can concentrate on her  
Ligs were mushy when I went out to turn her and her lil sis out of the stall. She took one look outside and didn't want to go out LOL I was out checking on everyone, visiting with my buck and giving him hay/water for the day, so I was out for a while. She was standing at the front of the stall, so I opened the door for her, she looked like she was debating! Silly girl, but she did go out. She walked around for a bit, and came to the gate waiting before going into the back stall where the hay is at.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Is the forecast not perfect so far for New Years?? It's setting up right...Come on Ithma!!!










I am totally excited about the warmer temps! Especially since what you see on Sun and Mon is what we've been dealing with since Thanksgiving! Our normal temps for Dec is in the 30s/40s.

LOL I was looking at this and noticed that the forecast is changing in it LOL I could always save this thread if I needed to know the weather LOL!! :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

yup same temps here - blech

hopefully she does wait till the warmer days


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

I hope she waits til the warm front to give you those twins!! At least it will be more comfie for you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Thanks! I sure hope she waits. I had a chat with her about it earlier when I was out. She just watched me with those big kind eyes and sweet expression 

Her ligs feel the same, no big changes, so I am hopeful.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

Atleast she isn't making you do hourly checks all night just to make you realize in the morning she is just fine. I am not good at ligs but I feel like Athena's are gone so only time will tell.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

I honestly think I would be checking on her at least once through the night had we not closed the barn up so tight tonight to keep the drafts out. She seemed a tad bit 'off' today, but I think she's just uncomfortable. Poor girl when she walks it's painful to watch!! I can't imagine what her udder is going to look like when it's tight/full! She has a really BIG udder.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

All I know is I am glad I am not pregnant and that uncomfortable. Being a boy is so nice.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years!*

5 days until her due date! Wow I am so excited!
I checked her ligs at feeding time and I can't feel the one on the right, but you can feel the one on the left and it's soft. Not saying the one on the right isn't there though, but if it is, I couldn't find it!
Otherwise everything seems fine.

Here's some pics!

12-20-10


















And here are some from today  12-27-10

Poor girl runs sooooo funny, her back legs are so far apart! 









I adore her so much...she has a BEAUTIFUL face that you just full in love with...those soft, kind eyes... 

















































































Okay I got a little pic happy hehe...But thought I'd share some updated pics. To me, she's lost her roundness - her belly has dropped because she used to look really wide. Exciting, but I am also nervous too 
BTW, to me, her udder looks much bigger than how it looks in the pics. I'm guessing she is probably around 180-195lbs. Her normal weight I believe was 165.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Great pictures she does look like she has dropped some. That's a good sign so maybe she still will beat Athena.


----------



## Myakkagoater (Apr 10, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Once again, love the pics. An absolutely beauty of a Doe. I am going to have to post a thread on Patsy my small Boer female. She is getting real close as well. I am not sure of her exact breed date but she is close. I will try to get a little post tomorrow with some pics.

Nice
Tom


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Thanks! She's such a sweet girl, she is the quietest of the bunch, very laid back, I love everything about her  
And she just has the kindest eyes. She is the type you can tell a lot by looking into her eyes.

Her ligs are really mushy now. I did feel the one on the right this morning, but you really have to feel for it as it's hard to find. Otherwise all is fine, and quiet for now. I'm anxious, but also patient. There are some things I want to do and get before she kids.

Tom - you definitely should get pics and start a post for Patsy! It's so much fun to follow their progress and kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

I agree real purty.... :wink:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

No big changes today with ligs, but she looks more sunken in around her hips, and looks more sunken in around her tail head. Always fun to see the progress


----------



## VickiH (Sep 24, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

She is just a beautiful girl! Can't wait to see her babies.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Hope she doesn't make you wait too long!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Thanks Liz! The weather is GREAT so I told her tonight that there is no need to wait....LOL Ligs feel the same, no changes, although her udder looked a little firmer/tighter. She definitely is sunken in more around the hips. 
She's due the day after tomorrow, so hopefully she won't wait too long! The kids go back to school on Monday and want to be there! Plus if she waits until after Sun...and goes during the day I'll be by myself with hubby at work and kids at school! Oh.....fun..... hehe...


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

It's a beautiful morning here so I got up early to let Ithma and her lil sis out of the stall so they can enjoy it. 
Ithma is definitely more sunken in than she typically is even for being in the morning. She looks to have dropped more. I'll try to get pics later so I can compare them to the last ones I took. 
The area around her ligs was tight and firm, but now that area is sunken in, and the ligs more noticable than ever before, they aren't super soft, but I can tell there is a difference. But the biggest difference is how that area around them seems to have dropped a little just like her belly. Does that make sense? LOL
I had another chat with her and told her today or tomorrow afternoon would be great, but this afternoon would be super great...of course I think she may still have a couple of days to go unless she has some drastic change. 
Oh the fun of waiting! At least I can get out later this morning to the store to get some stuff I need!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

You never know with these goats the minute you leave she might just lay down and pop them out as soon as you leave the drive way. LOL I have a feeling that as soon as I leave for work tonight Athena is going to do that.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

I know and that scares me! Silly girls! Well all was fine when I got home, and hubby was home too - he only had to work half day today  
I haven't checked ligs or anything since I got home, but I am heading out in just a short bit after I finish a few house chores. It's way too beautiful to be stuck in the house! In fact it's so pretty I might have to break out the tshirts and sandals LOL okay...it's not that warm, but compared to the past month...this is perfect


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*



> You never know with these goats the minute you leave she might just lay down and pop them out as soon as you leave the drive way. LOL I have a feeling that as soon as I leave for work tonight Athena is going to do that.


 Mine do that sometimes...I wait and wait ....go check.... nothing...have to go to the store and walla... :shocked: kids on the ground when I get back..... :hair: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*



toth boer goats said:


> > You never know with these goats the minute you leave she might just lay down and pop them out as soon as you leave the drive way. LOL I have a feeling that as soon as I leave for work tonight Athena is going to do that.
> 
> 
> Mine do that sometimes...I wait and wait ....go check.... nothing...have to go to the store and walla... :shocked: kids on the ground when I get back..... :hair: :hug:


LOL Well that's it I am NOT leaving the house, if we need anything it'll just have to wait... I might have to make a bed on top of the hay so I can overlook her stall, but of course I'd fall asleep and she'd have a quiet delivery...LOL :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Yeah the area around the ligs "falling away" first is totally normal and means you are getting much closer!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Thanks Stacey! She's a broader doe all around than my other two does that we had kid over the summer, so it was cool to see and feel those changed in the tail area. 
She looks so much different than she did a few days ago. Her ligs are really soft tonight, more change from yesterday, but otherwise all is well. I'll check on her later tonight before I go to bed. Very exciting!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

I checked on her about 2 hours ago after we went to get something to eat. She was laying down resting, and I felt bad cause she got up and I didn't have any treats with me!!! BAD MOMMY!
When she got up I saw some white mucus on the middle of her tail.....mucus plug! Ligs are looser than before. 
I'm thinking unless things slow down maybe tomorrow or Sun. 
My kids are soooooooooooo excited, and I feel like the nervous mama whose daughter is about to have a baby LOL!!!! I am more nervous about missing it than anything else!

I will get up and check on her early in the morning


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Oooh, how exciting! :leap:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Thanks milkmaid!

I went out and checked on her at 6am, and she was laying down, but all was fine. At 10:30am I went out to see if she wanted to come out since it had stopped raining, but nope, she got up to munch on hay and went back to her favorite place to lay down. Her ligs are there, but soooo soft and feel like they are flattening out <hard to explain>. A little more white mucus on her vulva, and when she lays down you can definitely see her opening up. Udder is firm but not strutted, and she seems content and she looked comfortable while she was resting.

It's one of those off and on rainy days, so here in a little while I'll bribe her to come out and try to get a few pics. At this point, I'll let her decide what she wants to do 

If I were guessing I'd say tomorrow, or possibly Monday, but she's changed to much the past 2 1/2 days....who knows  But again I'd love for my oldest two kids to be home to watch and help, because if all is going well I'd love to get them in the stall to help this time. They watched the first two does kid and LOVED it, and wanted to help, even if it's handing me a towel  Of course if hubby is home he'll deliver and I'll photograph and of course asist


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

I love to read how we all are so excited when the babies are due. It is so neat.
Now as soon as you tell her she needs to have the babies she will cross her legs and go to the corner.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*



sweetgoats said:


> I love to read how we all are so excited when the babies are due. It is so neat.
> Now as soon as you tell her she needs to have the babies she will cross her legs and go to the corner.


LOL that's what she will do! Hubby convinced her to come outside, so they are all browsing around the pen, good for her to be up moving around 
And I agree, it's really neat that we can have this section to share and be excited about the upcoming births! I love it!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

I checked on her earlier this evening and her ligs felt softer, kinda like jello, but not completely gone. She was more touchy, just didn't want to be messed with. She doesn't like her udder touched, but usually nothing else bothers her. She backed herself in the corner and looked at me like 'Can a girl have some privacy?' that expression...silly girl. I think she'll be fine through the night, so I won't bother her until early morning. 
I am guessing we have a day maybe 2 at most. I love 'guessing!"


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

she sounds like she is progressing nicely


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Yay!! I hope you don't have to wait to much longer.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Thanks! Well I don't think it will be today. No changes from last night/early this morning checks. It's much colder again today and will be tonight, but after that it'll be a few degrees warmer, so that's a relief. I'd rather not have newborns when it's 18 degrees out...I'd much rather get a few days under them before they experience that kind of cold.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

I don't blame you at all! If the one we are supposed to have due anyday really is bred, I hope she waits. Anyhow.....have you heard of warming barrels? I have not personall used them, but they seem like a wonderful idea.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

I've never heard of a warming barrel, very interesting. I am going to get a heat lamp bulb today and probably an extra utility light <the kind that has the aluminum protector and a clamp so I can clamp and secure it to an overhead 2x4>, I'll use this only when absolutely necessary.... I do have a heating pad, and 2 infant fleece shirts I've cut the arms off of and will use if they get cold as well. We want to try to do everything as naturally as possible, with hopefully on needing the fleece to help them out when it's bitterly cold. 
Our highs will be in the 30s/40s and lows in the low to mid 20s after today, so at least it won't be as cold as it was last month.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

:hug: ray:


----------



## fruittartcaprines (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

We also have a heat lamp setup, just in case. Not sure if your weather was like ours, but this week feels like it's totally balmy compared to the 18 degrees that we were having as our highs for days and days on end...totally not December weather for us.

*go for the nice weather, Ithma!*


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Some people will take a blue plastic *food grade* barrel, cut a hole in the top and use a regular light bulb with the heatlamp reflector to hold it so that the light bulb is poking through the barrel, but the reflector keeps it from going through. Then cut a small hole in the bottom for the kids to get in. Put some straw down for them to suggle into, and there ya have it! I'll see if I can find a pic!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

we have a heat lamp, but we also have a dog house in the barn for the kids to get in and cuddle together, got the idea from Jack Maudlins website.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Ok I found this design. Looks like they put thier lights on the inside? I wouldn't, but here is your basic idea! You will have to scroll down the page a bit.

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt ... s%3Disch:1


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Wow that is a great idea! I'll have to show that to my husband 

I think I am ready? Guess we'll see. I did pick up a heat lamp today and mounted it, so all I have to do is run an extension chord out to it. My son and I took use of it while we were doing some things in the stall LOL
Ithma feels about the same, but she's staying off to herself a little more than she usually does, or maybe because I am watching her more instead of as a group? hehe......
I think she may be the one to try and surprise me...or not. I hope not!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

We just made a little box in the corning for the babies to go into and the heat lamp is above it. That way the doe can't knock it down. its like 3 feet x 3 feet Just big enough that the kids can get in and move around a little. I just felt safer knowing she can't get anywhere near the heat lamp and we can lower it is we need to.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*



RPC said:


> We just made a little box in the corning for the babies to go into and the heat lamp is above it. That way the doe can't knock it down. its like 3 feet x 3 feet Just big enough that the kids can get in and move around a little. I just felt safer knowing she can't get anywhere near the heat lamp and we can lower it is we need to.


Great idea Roger. I have an extra pallet so if need be I can tie it off into one corner and lower the heat lamp. 
I'm hoping we won't need it on much after the first night, but we'll see. I have fleece sweaters I made out of infant shirts.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

cool......... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Hopefully, she waits til your kids are home from school this week!

Just a little FYI... I've had kids born in single digits in my prescence, I dried them quickly and thoroughly and got them nursing, never had an issue with not using a heat lamp. Hubby is dead set against them in the barn. 
With any luck, the temps will stay in the 20'2 and 30's this week, oh....and did you notice that it's staying light out later? Thats a sure sign that the days are heading towards Spring!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

I am with Liz, get them cleaned with towels and get them nursing with lots of straw to bed down in. Now I do use a heat lamp for certain situations but for only a day or so. I do it if the weather is like it was a day or two ago (-0 and below), or if they are really small and need that extra help, and even then I do not leave the light on for more then a day or two tops. I know people that leave it on or leave the hot boxes in and the lamp on, then they lose power and the babies freeze to death because they have not learned to regulate their own temp. 
:2cents: That is my two cents.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Thanks so much Liz and Lori! You've eased my worries! 
My husband is not a fan of heat lamps either. 
I think the only time I plan to use mine is when the girls kid in the winter, after we get them dried, we can switch to a regular light <I have another utility light I want to mount up>. I have the heat lamp mounted 7-8 ft from the floor, so it's not directly on them, but gives off some heat, and well, it's the only light I have out there right now LOL When I go out to check I have a big flashlight I use.

No big changes tonight, the girls were up eating hay, which they usually are laying down snoozing. They were happy to see me this night check though cause I brought some treats :wink: They <Ithma and her lil sis Trouble> inhaled them and backed me in a corner looking for more :laugh:

Here's a few random pics of Ithma from late afternoon right before we fed them.

If you look at the pics on the 27th, you can see the changes with her vulva area. And I dont think the pics really do her udder justice, it's not huge, but it's big, and firming up.









She's sunken in a lot around the hips, but in the pic she's not too bad since she spent all day eating and chewing on the supplement block LOL


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

that udder will fill much more which you know.

She does look to have dropped.

What a beautiful red color she is


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Thanks Stacey! When we bought her they had several traditional colored does, but I fell in love with Ithma, and her lil sis Trouble <our other red doe>. It will be fun to see what she has. Our buck has never been bred to a red doe before, and with some of the traditional does he's thrown some nice paints.

To me, this morning her rear end looks to have more of a point to it, ligs are still hanging in there, but her tail looks and feels a little more sunken in.

She's just trying to drive me crazy, that's all it is. Like I've said to others....they want to keep us guessing, and drive us crazy....that's their job LOL!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Well her ligs are lower tonight almost to the point of disappearing I think <finally>, and there was more white mucus but not much.
I'm starting to wonder if she is going to hold her kid in forever LOL 
Tomorrow I have to run a couple of errands and naturally I am sure she'll go into labor. I do think she'll go tomorrow or Wed. Surely 
she'd not go too far over due?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

O man as soon as you get out of the drive way she will drop to the ground and pop them out. Maybe Athena will do the same since I work in the morning. Hopefully they are talking to each other and decide tomorrows the day.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Your probably right Roger! I am going to make a fast trip to the grocery after the kiddos get on the bus for school, I've put it off and can't put it off anymore. They have a 4-H meeting tonight so naturally she'll plan it so they miss their meeting <at least there's another meeting at the end of the month for those that can't make the first of the month meeting>.

Ligs are just barely there, you really really have to feel for them, but otherwise everything seems quiet. I took treats out last night during my checks, so they were quick on their feet this morning, but I didn't bring any out this morning and they gave me that 'didn't you bring us anything?" look LOL After about 3 dozen animal crackers and a package of townhouse crackers, I think they have had plenty. BTW, I still have Trouble staying with Ithma at night.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Ok so I added a pic of Doe #1's Udder for you to see, I hope Ithma goes pretty soon for you, I know that this waiting around is excruciating, I keep thinking that one of mine is getting closer then the other and I haven't slept through the night in a week....They all just need to pop so we can all go get some sleep. LOL :ROFL: :help:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*



newmama30+ said:


> Ok so I added a pic of Doe #1's Udder for you to see, I hope Ithma goes pretty soon for you, I know that this waiting around is excruciating, I keep thinking that one of mine is getting closer then the other and I haven't slept through the night in a week....They all just need to pop so we can all go get some sleep. LOL :ROFL: :help:


To me her udder looks really small in that pic, but I've heard they can go from looking small to being strutted right before/during labor. I have a friend that had that happen recently with one of her boer does.

Well... unless I wasn't digging deep enough <LOL> Ithma has officially lost her ligs!!! Her udder is very firm/full, but not strutted. 
I let her go out as it's way to pretty to keep her inside. 
I decided to sleep in with my daughter after my oldest two went to school, so we're making our grocery store run now. I think we'll be okay, guessing, unless something changes quickly, I'm thinking tonight or tomorrow. Tonight it's supposed to be in the mid teens, oh fun! She could always have it when I get back though, I don't mind! It's going to be around 40 and it's sunny and nice out!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

I have to agree with Stacey, I just LOVE :lovey: her color. WOW.

I would say she has a bit more maybe a couple days, but my girl that just kidded, barely had a udder at all, that is why I was shocked : I gave her lots of molasses water so she would fill it up.

I think your does Vulva will change even more, almost like you can see in her.

I just lobe her color, I can not get over it.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Hope Ithma hurry's up!! I want to see what she has and what they look like. Are you going to keep a doe out of her? just curious My DH really likes how she looks, so do I he keeps asking me if she kidded yet, I told him we're all on here waiting for everyone else's does to kid to try not to think about what isn't going on in our own barn. LOL, he thinks im nuts but I gotta do something even My mom doesn't want to hear about my girl's anymore and she bought 'em. :lovey:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Thanks Lori and Bobbi Jo! I love the reds, they are probably my favorite color  
I'll try to get an updated pic later today, I love comparing the pics. She looks more swollen back there, but is out enjoying the sun. Ligs are gone, one side feels so mushy you can barely tell it was a lig, other side I couldn't find at all. Just a wait and see thing now. I don't have anywhere I have to go <other than a 4-H meeting tonight with my kids!>, so I can be home and watch her. Nice thing is I can see their entire pen from 3 different windows in my house.

I am so curious what she has. We will probably wait and see what our other 3 girls give us <plus our registered doe is due at the end of April> to determine what we keep and what we sell. My kids want some babies for 4-H, they are hoping for a market whether each and a doeling they can show.

We have Ithma's lil sis Trouble who is one of the 3 does due at the end of next month, and she's a darker red than Ithma, so being they are bred to the same buck, it'll be fun to see what they each have.

I know what you mean Bobbi Jo, I am having so much fun watching all the posts right now with everyone's kids! I've been trying to find things to do to keep my mind occupied. Now if only I'd sleep through the night without worrying about Ithma LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Here's a couple more pics from about an hour ago. Me and my 4yo had fun out with the girls, until my daughter decided to play in the creek and get all cold and wet LOL

I know the pics I took 2 days ago are on a different pic, but if you look at that udder pic compared to today you can see the changes 










My 4yo telling Ithma about her stuffed animals, it was so cute









Ithma wanted no part of the frenzy when I brought the supplemental block into the pen








BTW, after a few minutes I moved the block so she could get some without being bothered 

So now it's wait....wait....wait. It's been fun though, and I am glad I can share my excitement here with others who understand! I think I've probably driven my family crazy talking about them LOL


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Her udder has really grown. Your pictures are awesome once again. All the goats look really good.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

I wonder if you are feeling the right place for the ligs? I only ask that because they can not hold their tail up when they are gone. It is funny they try and it just flops to one side or the other, :shrug:


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

thats good to know Lori...Thank You for the insight.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Really? I'd never heard that before, very interesting. I've been checking in the right place. I just looked at pics of my other girls when they were in labor and their tails were up?

I haven't been out for about 2 hours now, making dinner, and was hoping to take the kids to the 4-H meeting, but looks like I'll wait until the meeting towards the end of the month which is great that they are offering that as an alternative. 
I'm going to go out in a few minutes to feed, so we'll see how things go this evening/overnight.


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

oh wow her udder has changed....good luck and healthy babies soon, I hope


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

She is a pretty girl...and I can see her udder filling. I hope she doesn't wait too much longer!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

Thanks! I kind of hope she waits until daytime tomorrow, as it'll be a cold night tonight with the low getting down to 16 <YUCK!>. I have a heat lamp as I mentioned, and I'll fill my thermos with some hot chocolate if need be, hehe...

I gave her another good look over after she finished her grain, and she's more sunk in around the hips, her ligs are gone, her tail is VERY loose, and she doesn't want you to touch it - earlier she didn't care if I touched her tail. 
I'll check on her again in about an 2 hours. We have her stalled alone tonight. I feel so bad for her lil sis, Trouble, she was used to getting into the stall with Ithma, and she looked so sad! She wanted in that stall soooo bad and didn't understand why we couldn't let her go in.

My kids are soooo excited!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

How exciting. I hope she waits till it is warmer also.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - New pics added!*

She's in labor!! Looks to be early labor, but I can definitely see the difference in how she is acting. She's standing up staring off at the wall, looks like mild contractions, then she'll chew, grab a bite of hay, then it happens again and she stands stock still and afterwards kid/s move. 
I'm going out now to plug in my heat lamp in <I have to use an extension chord> and do a few things to make sure it's draft free and not bitterly cold when the kids do arrive. I won't leave the lamp on, but I want to make sure I have it ready since it's also my only light besides my flashlight...LOL

Gonna be a long night...I'm thinking the thermos full of hot chocolate is sounding really good right now!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - In Labor!*

eeekkkk How exciting!!! I can't wait to see what she does for you! Don't get me wrong I LOVE me some hot chocolate, but you better get ya some


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - In Labor!*

Going to be soon.... :wink: :hug:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - In Labor!*

Tell Her to hurry and call Athena since they were waiting together its time they have babies together.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - In Labor!*

I'm set with those coffee single bags :shades: I've never been a coffee drinker - I like cappacino's. But there are times when coffee is the cure all LOL

Roger - I'll tell her the next time I go out, and yes I have long conversations with my girls, my husband thinks I'm crazy, but I don't care, my girls love it and that's what matters!

I'll head out again in about 10 minutes or so, I am doing checks every 20-30 minutes since she is so uncomfortable. Once she looks more serious as in pushing, I won't come back in, and I'll be on my own tonight since everyone is sleeping...oh fun!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - In Labor!*

Not on your own at all! We are all here with you in our thoughts :hug:

Sorta be prepared for a long wait, seems that when I catch my girls in early labor it makes the waith twice as long!


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - In Labor!*

Well keep us Posted as to what is going on, You are definately in my thoughts tonight. But after last Night and Today I am going to bed til 2am :ZZZ: :help: . So Good Luck.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - In Labor!*

Well she might have made the call Athena is acting super uncomfortable and moaning a little. She looks a little more open, and if I am feeling them right she has lost her ligs. She can only lift her tail a little more then half the way and its kinda off to the side. I think this is what lori is talking about. Well maybe we will have babies at the same time. Or Athena could be messing with me again.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - In Labor!*

Thanks everyone! I wish I had a phone w/text so I could keep it out there with me! Good thing the barn is right behind our house so I can grab hubby if I can't handle something. 
She's getting the kid/s in place, stretching, arching her back, and her tail looks funny, she keeps it down unless she's stretching/etc.

It's getting colder too, it's 27 with a wind chill of 20. Light is off but if she looks like she is progressing I'll turn the light on so it warms up just a bit so I can stay out there without freezing!

And Roger - Athena was on my mind when I went out there to check on her LOL How funny that our girls are going through this together!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - In Labor!*

WOW!!! Good luck to you both! Sounds like they are close!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - In Labor!*

Hope you get to cuddle with some new kiddos soon!


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - In Labor!*

Hurry up girls before I have to go to bed...fingers crossed here.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma - due on New Years! - In Labor!*

Thanks Everyone!

She had....
:kidred: :kidblue:

They are adorable! The doe was first, she was born probably about 12:15am -not long after I went back out! It took about 20-25 minutes before she started pushing the buckling out.
They are both traditional colored! The doeling has the lighter colored head, and the buckling has a dark head like his daddy!
They both have a white mark on the top of their head/between their ears.

This is the first time I've ever delivered anything by myself! I wasn't worried one bit and loved it! But of course making sure the kiddos get dry and stay warm...whew. It's in the low 20s and only going to get colder! 
I put the little sweaters I made for them on once they were dry, and I moved the heat lamp down for them. Poor babies are still shivering, but they have been getting up to nurse, talking to mama, and seem to be doing fine. I covered them up with a little bit of bedding to help keep them warm while they are laying down again.

I wish I had a scale to weigh the kids. A friend will probably come over and she has a measuring tape so she can give us an estimate.

Anyway, I'll get some pics tomorrow. Being that I was alone I opted not to bring the camera out since I knew it would be hard to try and use it.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I forgot to mention my poor baby...Trouble. She is so used to being with her big sis, Ithma, that I had to let her in the back stall and lock her in, she's very content in there as long as she can be close to Ithma. 
But there was nothing more funny than looking up at her 'crunch crunch' on hay expression as she was watching Ithma give birth LOL OMG if I had a picture of that! Hay hanging out of her mouth, big eyes, standing on her hind legs with her front feet on the divider wall, and just casually munching away! Kind of reminds you of someone who takes a movie real serious while eating popcorn. She's my silly girl!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS on a healthy delivery!!!!

Did Ithma get a drink of warm molasses water? It will help get her energy back and keep her core warm.
Can't wait to meet you new additions....wonderful job you did all on your own!! :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Liz! I forgot to take the molasses out, but I took warm water and she drank a lot of that. I gave her a little bit of alfalfa and then put some grass hay over near the babies. After she delivered the placenta I gave her a little grain. I'm getting ready to go back out and check on them, not a fan of leaving heat lamps on, and want to make sure the kids are nursing and doing okay, the temp has dropped almost 2 degrees in just the short bit that I've been inside.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Ithma finally laid down with the babies, the buckling is still shivering, but I felt under his sweater and he is warm. Could it just be something they have to adjust to? They are under a heat lamp in dry bedding with the fleece sweaters I made out of toddler shirts. The doeling wasn't shivering anymore. 

Trouble is the babysitter...she guards the stall door watching every move I make.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am sure he will be fine he just went from a 102 degree incubator to 20 degrees so its going to be cold for him just keep an eye on them and make sure the shivering stops this morning. Well Athena finally just decided she was done moaning around 1 and passed out so I got all excited and sat out there for nothing. I am kinda bummed but atleast Ithma had some nice kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Roger, and sorry Athena is keeping you waiting again, geez! Ithma did keep me waiting a few extra days, she just HAD to pick the coldest night of the week!
They are still shivering, but the buckling feels fine underneath his sweater, and the doeling felt a little cooler than I'd like so I put her in my jacket for a bit and warmed her up, I'll continue to check on her. She nursed pretty good the first time, but after that she acted like she was having issues - not getting milk out, but mama has plenty of milk, but finally when hubby was out there she was doing much better.
I worry about EVERYTHING, but that's the motherly instinct in me, I've always been a worrier. 
I have been covering them up with bedding when they lay down to rest, so hopefully that will help keep them warm. When I worked with mares and foals the mares used to do the same thing to their foals on cold nights, so why not goat kids? hehe... 

Now I gotta get the kids off to school and call a friend - she's going to give them BoSe for us.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats, post pics


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Congratulations! Looking forward to pics...


----------



## Hush Hills Fainters (Oct 27, 2010)

Cograts!!!!Can't wait to see pics... :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats...can't wait to see pics.... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much! I am soooooo in love! I just went out a little while ago to check on them and my 4yo got to go out and meet the babies. She is soooo excited, and loves them so much. She loves the doeling, and the doeling really took up to her. She was sooooo perky trying to jump around, then came over and was inspecting my daughter and her lil rudolph the rednosed reindeer stuffed animal. She still gets frustrated when nursing, so I will continue to go out every couple of hours and make sure she's getting plenty of milk. 
I wish I knew their weights, but the buck is bigger than the doe, he's got more width to him, where she is long and slender. 
I got some pics while we were out so I'll post some in the birth announcement section in just a short bit 

They still shiver, but seem fine, nursing fine, and are getting better on their feet. I've kept the heating lamp on, and they are going back over to the warmer spot beneath it <It's high enough that mama can't get it so it's not directly on them>. Since it's early afternoon do you think it would be okay to turn it off, and see how they do, or should I just leave it on for them? It's not offering a ton of heat, but helps keep the chill off.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I personally would leave it on today just because they are still shivering and then tomorrow if they are fine turn it off during the day and back on at night. But again that's just me I am overly worried. I can't wait for the pictures. I can't believe they are both traditionals and the doe has a lighter head. I expected atleast 1 to be painted or something. Oh well atleast they are healthy and happy. Congrats hopefully Athena will be soon.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> I personally would leave it on today just because they are still shivering and then tomorrow if they are fine turn it off during the day and back on at night. But again that's just me I am overly worried. I can't wait for the pictures. I can't believe they are both traditionals and the doe has a lighter head. I expected atleast 1 to be painted or something. Oh well atleast they are healthy and happy. Congrats hopefully Athena will be soon.


Thanks Roger! I think that's what we'll do  
And I am with you, I surely thought we'd get a paint or more color considering our buck has thrown a lot of paints, but this was his first red doe. I am fine with their color, but it will be fun to see if Trouble gives us the same or if she will be the oddball.

I am working on making the pics smaller file sizes so I can get some up.

I hope Athena goes soon! I am so anxious to see what she has cooking in that belly of hers! I'm sure she is over the whole pregnancy thing with as big as she is! Poor girl!


----------



## Dunfactor (Dec 10, 2009)

Hoosiershadow,

A HUGE congrats!!! How exciting, I cannot wait to see pics. :greengrin: :greengrin: :thumb: 

Tracy


----------

